# Do you experience forgetfulness or mix up your words?



## paulnicholls (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been T2 for 2 or 3 days. I had an attack Sunday requiring hospital attendance. 

I was very spacey, had an appalling headache, had difficulty standing and was muddling my words, I was also very forgetful.

My sugar has reduced from 25.6 to 15.5 today. I had another episode again today while out which was quite concerning. I'm off work and walked the short distance to my sons school. I wasxterrified I was going to fall over and / or lose conciousness. I was given some hot tea and was driven home. I had a pins and needles sensation around my jaw, this happened Sunday and is occuring now.

I'm concerned at my forgetfulness and struggling with words. Is this a normal thing?


----------



## tracey w (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Paul, if you are feeling like this I suggest you ring/visit your gp. You need to get sorted.  yes I tend to mix up my words, but this is when I am getting low. As for forgetfullness I do suffer occasionally but was really bad in the beginning. I mentioned it to my diabetic nurse and she said this was normal with high blood sugars. she said that your blood is really thick and sticky (with glucose ) and as it passes via the nerve endings around your brain it does not work as quickly as it should. Hope have explained this properly. Makes sense when you think about it. It does get better, but my memory is not as good as once was! Could be my age though


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Tracey, that explains a lot. I just feel as though I'm falling apart here. I've been lucky with my health so far, I'm only 40.

The mix up of words is irritating, the tingly sensation in my jaw seems as though it could be nerve damage, the pain behind my eyes retinopathy. My optician told me that vessels were growing behind my eye around 4 months ago but thought it might be long term contact lens wear. She asked me if I was diabetic then, to which my answer of course was no.

Seems like I have a steep learning curve ahead.


----------



## tracey w (Nov 25, 2008)

Paul, do not worry things will settle down. You have just reminded me, I had the most awful pains in my jaw, teeth and face at first. talk about forgetfullness, he he. 
again the nurse said it was sensitivity of the nerve endings and the high glucose was irritating them! It quickly went when my levels came down. everything you are experiencing is normal, for a diabetic. But again I would see your gp or nurse soon.

Hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## annemaria (Nov 25, 2008)

i get forgetfullness and confusion too, i didnt know it was a sympton of diabetes. that sounds awful paul, i agree u need to speak to ur gp.


----------



## Ikey the tinker (Nov 26, 2008)

I had terrible forgetfulness, never associated it with diabetes but now my sugar is controlled the forgetfulness is nowhere near so bad - quite interesting, never associated it with diabetes.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Paul, sorry you feel so rubbish-How do you treat your diabetes? Also wanted to say be kind to yourself, a new diagnosis means lots of stress, lots to remember all whilst feeling rubbish and having a body that is not cooperating! It will get better-honest. Agree with everything Tracey said, speak to your nurse and keep coming on here for a bit of support.

However I think the symptoms you describe sound a bit like a hypo-they can happen at diagnosis/change of treatment without your blood sugar being low because your body is used to high sugar levels, as they start to drop and normalise you can experience hypo symptoms without actually being hypo-this happened to me when I went on the pump, speak to your nurse but be reassured this doesnt last long.


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

Aww mate what a brilliant post. Of course... if my body is used to high sugar, it will be like caffeine withdrawal after stopping coffee when the sugar is low. Blimey, hadn't thought about that. Levels of course need to readjust. 

You know, I have had zero help from the GP. I have had masses and masses of reassurance on here. I was debating whether to go back into hospital last night, but saw such common sense on here and reassurance of symptoms. NHS direct were very well meaning but not a lot of help. I was worried I had a pounding head and tingling pins and needles in the jaw and face. It was just good to hear others had the same problems. I was worried I was about to have a stroke or something.

On a lighter note: I've only just worked out how to use the clicker for testing my levels. I was using a sterilised sewing needle and have a very painful thumb. It makes me laugh thinking about that now. It really is all a big learning curve.

I have been told simply to take a tablet of metformin after breakfast, buiding up to four tabs over time. I have been given no dietary advice and really have been left alone. I decided myself to test sugar levels, my GP told me not to bother (!)

Again, many, many thanks. The folks on here are just.... superb. Lots of the sites are conflicting and / or difficult to understand, here, in jut a few days I've been able to steer a fairly safe course through the bizarre sea of a NDD (my acronym for a 'newly diagnosed diabetic' !)

My level today 2 hours post breakfast is 16. Not great, but a heck of a lot better than the 25.6 peak. I'll keep monitoring the levels and take them into my GP in a fortnight when I'm due in again. 

Great help and massive reassurance, thanks again


Paul


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

A sterislised sewing needle?! Ow! No wonder you have a sore thumb! Like your idea for shaprs bins-nothing like a sledgehammer to crack a walnut! Do you mind me asking how your diagnosis came about? and do you have a hospital based diabetes nurse or just a GP? You may be better off with your practice nurse than GP as Practice nurses tend to do most of the long term condition stuff but they vary alot between practices.

Guidence on fingerprick testing for type 2's is a bit flimsy and its contencious whether or not T2s on diet or metformin need to test (I'm going to get lynched for posting that) but NICE (National institute for clinical excellence) recommend that self monitoring should be available to T2s 'to monitor changes arising from lifestyle or medication change' which I believe covers you. In case you haven't been told you are now eligable for free perscriptions-ask your pharmacist for a perscription exemption form.

Onto metformin-it job is to make you more sensitive to your bodys own insulin, you need to start on one a day and build up slowly because otherwise it will give you really bad diarrhoea-nice. But if you build up slowly this shouldn't happen (as bad-if it does it does wear off). If you have tummy problems on metformin ask your GP for metformin slow release.

Diet-In a nutshell a healthy diet, nothing special although would reccomend diet drinks as regular ones will raise your blood sugar quickly. Check out Bournemouth Diabetes Centre  http://213.105.192.75/bdec2/advice/index.shtml  as they have some quite good information online.

Hope some of that helps
Catherine


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Sun, 

The diagnosis came about from a referral letter on Sunday to my GP this Monday. I went into hospital, feeling near comatose. I'd been passing out momentarily on and off for a few years - my GP was suggesting I was just working to hard. Sunday I felt appalling. I couldn't get enough fluid down my neck to sate my thirst, had a punding headache, was forgetful, missing words etc etc. 

On Sunday I was told I was diabetic - readings were 25.6. Monday after being rehydrated by drip I was 22 or 23, I forget. I'm 16 today. My Blood pressure was apparently sky high too

Doctor said, after a blood reading I was type II. I wouldn't be surprised if that's wrong, I had been told by him over last 2 or 3 years that I wasn't diabetic, despite my presenting with all the symptoms. Last Tuesday I lost control of my car as I had hypo / hyper symptoms and drove into a tree around 30 - 40mph.


----------



## 799roger (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Paul, I have had the same problem for some time now, never realized till I read your post that it might be my diabetes, I also have problems with typing I miss keys and often include the next letter of the next word I am thinking of using, I sometimes when going somewhere forget where I am going but as I am 62 just maybe it is me getting old, when your bloods settle you should be fine, Diabetes UK have a very good DVD that tells you how to deal with the diagnosis and what the future can hold for you, the main thing is not to worry as it only makes things worse, the number to ring is 02074241000 or look at www.diabetes.org.uk  take care of yourself
Roger


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

Bless you Roger! 

I'm terrible on the keys too, I'm forever having to go back and re-edit.

Nice to meet you and thanks for the info.


----------



## Jenny (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh! I just though it was because I was rubbish at typing! I never blame my diabetes for anything...hmmmmm!!!


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you alright after the crash?You're really going through the mill. I am quite frankly shocked that you were discharged from hospital as a NDD with a blood sugar of 22/23. Did they test for ketones or do a HBa1C? You may have been feeling crummy for a while but how long did you have thirst and headache for and did you experience any weightloss-sorry to be so nosey but...... pm me if you dont want to go into it on the board


----------



## 799roger (Nov 26, 2008)

Paul, you will find that GP's in the main do not have the slightest idea as to diabetic care, most have a diabetic nurse to see you for a yearly check up, that is if you have been given blood test strips if not  you should be seen every 6 months to go and have a HbA1c blood test, your feet need to be looked at regularly and you will also need a yearly eye test including retinal screening, there is information out there as to what you can expect from the NHS and you should ensure that you get the right level of treatment for you and stamp your feet if you do not get it, it has to be a two way support for you, you need them and they need to help you, I know it is difficult, I was diagnosed in 1997 came home with nothing at all, could not be seen by the diabetic nurse for 4 weeks so I was left not knowing a thing, questions rushing round my mind, will i die, can I have sugar, will my feet have to be amputated, will I go blind, very difficult to deal with at the beginning, but I had a friend and she gave me the number of Diabetes UK and within days I was sent lots of very helpfully information, so that as I previously said is where I would go, take care Roger.


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Sun - thinking back, I've had symptoms creep up on me for at least three, four or maybe even 5 years. 5 or 6 years ago I was experiencing sudden loss of conciousness, feelig thirsty etc.. it went on until around a year ago when I started losing weight rapidly. I lost three stone in around 9 months which was actually good for me as I felt great... then, over the last six months or so I started to feel weakness again, perilously thirsty, headaches, pain behind my eyes etc etc. 

The more I think about it, the more I'm annoyed with the hospital and GP. It's just a lifeline here to be able to talk to others ,and, hopefully this thread may even be useful to someone else in the same situation later, or, I can help others with my going through this now.

Roger, I've conacted the phone line, no one's there presently, I will try again. Thanks again mate.


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi Paul-Roger is right most GPs are clueless about diabetes! Until I moved into research 12 months ago I was a practice nurse and did alot of diabetes as the GP didnt know what to do with them-I used to see the newbies 2-3 times the first week then play it by ear but usually a visit or phone call once a week for a fortnight the once a month for first three months but some places you'd struggle to get one appointment-maybe I was more sympathetic cos I've been there-if can help at all with any info shout up. Incidentally I cant type either but have put that down to a combination of fat fingers, fingernails and getting over excited! lol having diabetes is like having a dog you can blame farts on!


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

sunflower_harvester said:


> having diabetes is like having a dog you can blame farts on!



Sounds like you are very experienced in more ways than one Sun! 

I have a golden cocker spaniel and four boys aged between 7 and 19, so I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

sunflower_harvester said:


> Did they test for ketones or do a HBa1C?



not sure about the HBa1C I was told there were no ketones / HONK Sun. They seemed relieved at that, I just shrugged my shoulders as it meant nothing to me at the time. 

What are you researching Sun? Are you doing an MPhil or Phd or researching non-academically?


----------



## sunflower_harvester (Nov 26, 2008)

I work as a research nurse in neurology and I'm doing a Master in research in my spare time (HA!) on insulin pump use. 

Its good you didnt have ketones or HONK-(it can be like another language at times) they're acute complications of very high sugars and dehydration and are very nasty so thats probably why they didnt keep you in hospital-although IMO you still shouldn't have gone home with a BM of 20-odd. 

If you havent had HbA1c done you need one doing in the next week or so along with kidney and liver screen and cholesterol and a urine sample for ACR (check your kidneys) as a baseline. Your practice nurse will sort this out for you if you give her a ring or make an appointment, she also needs to refer you for diabetic eye screening. 

Sorry if I'm being bossy-I will wind my neck in now but I think the worst thing at first is the combination of feeling overwhelmed and not knowing what you're supposed to be doing and as you start to figure out what you need to do you start to feel more in control and more like yourself


----------



## paulnicholls (Nov 26, 2008)

Good to know a bit more about you Sun!

I'm not due back until 8th Dec, but have private healthcare I've never used before, so will sit and dust off the policy and get seen more quickly. 

Best of luck with the research. 

Paul


----------



## Steff (Jul 14, 2009)

just seen this thread , all i know is i get my words back to front alot which it weird


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 15, 2009)

paulnicholls said:


> I've been T2 for 2 or 3 days. I had an attack Sunday requiring hospital attendance.
> 
> I was very spacey, had an appalling headache, had difficulty standing and was muddling my words, I was also very forgetful.
> 
> ...



*Please ignore this post, somehow it seemed to me to be recent - didn't check the date though!*

Dear Paul,

I'm so sorry to hear about the troubles you are having. The thing that I find particularly worrying is that you say you have only been a type 2 for two or three days. Looking back at your previous posts you were in fact diagnosed on 23/11/2008! Please go and see your GP, unless ofcourse you're not the same Paul Nichols, in which case please accept my apology!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 15, 2009)

Dodger this thread was originally from November, so Paul was newly diagnosed back then. 

I had this yesterday where I couldn't get my words out, and couldn't think of words. An example, I was trying to think of the word 'wall' and couldn't think of it. For me I don't think it was blood sugar related, more stress


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Jul 15, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> Dodger this thread was originally from November, so Paul was newly diagnosed back then.
> 
> I had this yesterday where I couldn't get my words out, and couldn't think of words. An example, I was trying to think of the word 'wall' and couldn't think of it. For me I don't think it was blood sugar related, more stress



Oops, thanks I suffer in much the same way

Regards  Dodger


----------



## runner (Jul 15, 2009)

Paul, if your optician has already picked up on changes in your eyes, please ask for a retinal screen asap.  If there is any damage it can be helped, the sooner, the better.  I would also ask for a referral to a specialist who knows what they're doing - either DSN at surgery or hospital.

I was diagnosed initially as T2, was given a meter whilst only on Metformin, basic dietary advice etc.  You should also ask to be referred to a dietician.  If DLA get wind of the accident, you could have your licence taken away - very important to get it all sorted - hope you get a better service soon, but you may have to push a bit to get it.

I've been surprised about the memory thing on here as I have a real struggle with remembering words for things, for example TV programmes or characters and also type using the first letter of the next word.  But, like roger, think this could be my age, stress, but possibly diabetes as well!  

Good luck, and let us know how you get on.


----------



## runner (Jul 15, 2009)

Woops, I didn;t look at the date on the original posts, and missed this page altogether!  sorry for any repeats, but I hope things have settled down now Paul.


----------



## tracey w (Jul 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> just seen this thread , all i know is i get my words back to front alot which it weird



yep me too since diagnosis, usually when sugars are high, goes with the job i think!


----------



## Einstein (Jul 15, 2009)

tracey w said:


> yep me too since diagnosis, usually when sugars are high, goes with the job i think!


 
I think its all down to the fact the brain and the rest of the body needs a consistent supply of energy, glucose in our blood. As diabetics we're all chasing those perfect levels.

Since loosing my hearing, especially as I can't hear my own voice I now work by recalling how things used to sound and relaying that sensation. This means that because I am trying to get the words out through rhythm I often get half way through a sentence and can't even recall what the topic was about, nevermind what I was saying! That I place as a hearing and speech problem.

Forgetfulness, mixing words up, using the wrong word, well, yes they were all there before I lost my hearing, and I've always assumed it was diabetes. But, it did occur regardless as to how high/low or good my control was.

It is interesting in just how many different ways diabetes impacts on the workings of the body.


----------

